# ProStripe 560



## mdhendri (Jul 7, 2020)

Does anybody have a Toro ProStripe 560? If so what do you like/dislike about it?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Love mine.

The 3 speed transmission is amazing.

My lawn was flat and it would cut it at .5in no problem.

Without the bag the clippings can come out the rear in clumps.

The blade seems softer than normal and had to hand file it for a clean cut.

Hands down would recommend it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oZFfYJqYs8


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

That's pretty incredible -- it makes me want one. Off to see what these retail for -- I'm guessing they aren't cheap, heh.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Love mine.
> 
> The 3 speed transmission is amazing.
> 
> ...


Wow I wish I came across this before I bought a Swardman . You cut at .5" and get those stripes……and no paying for getting reel sharpening every season. Man I want one.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@NJ-lawn We've been waiting for this one! Purchase regrets?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

yeah not regretting the purchase at all. I did switch off every 3rd mow to the prostripe. it stripes well, but the greensmower does it better because of weight. Pro stripe is definitely a great alternative to a reel mower. I paid like $2100 after taxes for it and the company delivered it to me ready to mow 30 miles away.


----------



## mdhendri (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks for the info. Your lawn looks amazing.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

mdhendri said:


> Thanks for the info. Your lawn looks amazing.


thanks, thats my old house. Ive moved to another this year and plan to make a putting green and using the prostripe for the surround and tee area.


----------



## Scox1235 (Aug 2, 2018)

@ABC123 
Where in Iowa are you located? Who did you purchase through? I have my eye on one of these as well, but haven't had much luck locating one.

Thank you!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Scox1235 said:


> @ABC123
> Where in Iowa are you located? Who did you purchase through? I have my eye on one of these as well, but haven't had much luck locating one.
> 
> Thank you!


Im about a half hour south of Albert Lea. Bought it when I lived in Minnesota from MTI Distributing near Brooklyn park MN. Www.mtidistributing.com


----------

